# Half inched Mrs H''s Ebike.



## Hedgemonkey (25 Mar 2018)

With the other half out for the afternoon, I thought I'd sneak a go on her Ebike ( Kalkhoff Jubilee i7 ), what a hoot !!! As we live on the edge of the Peak District it isn't what you'd describe as flat. 12- 13 mph up the climbs that would normally have my legs spontaneously combusting and lungs being ejected in front of the front wheel. No loss of organs or any twinge of excessive muscle heat, while still dressed as for church and sat upright to listen to the sermon. I've owned up and have been given permission to try it on my commute in the morning. Arriving without being a sweaty mess could be interesting.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (25 Mar 2018)

I bought pedalec for my commute. Definitely took the sting out of braes. Enjoy your commute tomorrow.


----------



## Easytigers (25 Mar 2018)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## I like Skol (25 Mar 2018)

Burn him!


----------



## Hedgemonkey (26 Mar 2018)

Well arriving at work in normal non cycling clothes and not being a sweaty mess, made a pleasant change, the ride home will be the clincher tho as it's 70% climbing.


----------



## jann71 (27 Mar 2018)

How was the journey home?


----------



## Mugshot (27 Mar 2018)

jann71 said:


> How was the journey home?


I'm guessing someone forgot to put the battery on charge and is still pushing the bugger.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (27 Mar 2018)

Mugshot said:


> I'm guessing someone forgot to put the battery on charge and is still pushing the bugger.



I did that last Wednesday. Lesson well learned. 
It conked oot just as the ramped pitched at 9% and in the middle gear. Had to really dig in to get up the rest of the brae. Boy was I heaving.


----------



## Hedgemonkey (27 Mar 2018)

jann71 said:


> How was the journey home?



Sorry for the delay.
The ride home was better than the ride in, as well as, it is mostly climbing it was also into a bugger of a headwind.
But once again, I got off the bike at home and not a bead of sweat or aching knees. The bike is going in for its free service on Saturday, so I've got 2 bikes in mind to have a look at. I like my daily 30 mile commute and the ebike just makes it a tad less grief on the old knees.


----------



## Hedgemonkey (27 Mar 2018)

Mugshot said:


> I'm guessing someone forgot to put the battery on charge and is still pushing the bugger.



Lol. I'm sure that will happen eventually.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (28 Mar 2018)

Hedgemonkey said:


> . I like my daily 30 mile commute and the ebike just makes it a tad less grief on the old knees.



I'm probably 'telling grannie how to suck eggs' however, just in case, is you bike set up correctly? I see it quite often on the road, folk with bent knees when cycling

On my maiden ride I thought I had matched the height of my other bike seat and after 20 miles my hip was goupping. It took several days to heal. Then it was painful knees as the saddle wasn't set at the correct horizontal position. 

Unless you have a knee medical problem you really shouldn't be getting discomfort when riding your bike.

I have three disc bulges. Colleagues at work question if cycling aggravated my back. I love telling them the only time my back isn't aching is when I'm on my bike.


----------



## Hedgemonkey (28 Mar 2018)

Turdus philomelos said:


> I'm probably 'telling grannie how to suck eggs' however, just in case, is you bike set up correctly? I see it quite often on the road, folk with bent knees when cycling
> 
> On my maiden ride I thought I had matched the height of my other bike seat and after 20 miles my hip was goupping. It took several days to heal. Then it was painful knees as the saddle wasn't set at the correct horizontal position.
> 
> ...


 
Oh the knees, neck and other bits are well and truly bu##red, a combination of 20 years in the removal industry, many years playing rugby, and Moto X, all my bikes are set up spot on, for my ailments and past breakages


----------



## Turdus philomelos (29 Mar 2018)

Hedgemonkey said:


> Oh the knees, neck and other bits are well and truly bu##red,



All that's left is to keep well lubricated.


----------



## Spinney (29 Mar 2018)

If you're not getting sweaty, is it still exercise? The thing that should help stop your heath going the way of your knees...


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Mar 2018)

Spinney said:


> If you're not getting sweaty, is it still exercise? The thing that should help stop your heath going the way of your knees...



The Kalkhoff bike used by the OP doesn't have a throttle, so if he's not pedalling, he's not going.

Even at a high setting for the motor there will be some pedalling resistance, although less effort would be needed than a pushbike.

So it is still exercise, but not as strenuous.


----------



## Hedgemonkey (29 Mar 2018)

Turdus philomelos said:


> All that's left is to keep well lubricated. [/QUOT
> 
> Now ! that does include Guinness doesn't it


----------



## Turdus philomelos (29 Mar 2018)

What ever keeps those legs spinning.


----------

